# Size of English budgie



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

I just bought a young english budgie from out of state and it looked huge in the photos before i bought it. But now that i have it, it is the same size as my standard budgie, and i am pretty disappointed because i paid $350 for it. If i knew how small it would be i could've easily got a regular american for $20 locally instead. 
I compared it with my regular budgie and the head, eyes, beak, and tail are slightly larger but the body is the same size. The feathers are much fluffier and longer though and it is obvious it is an english budgie because of that. It is also much heavier in weight. 
I google searched when english budgies reach full size and I found different info like until they were weaned or up to 2 years.
I am wondering what others thoughts on this are. It is currently around 2-3 ish months old. When do english budgies stop growing?
Overall though, I am really glad I bought her still because she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

At 2-3 months old your new friend still has some growing and molting to do before you see full adult size and weight. Like standard budgies, English can vary in size. Of the four I had, I would consider two as large, one medium, and one small. Would love to see some pic's...


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

English budgies need to moult a couple of times before all their feathers are adult size.

And not all English budgies are created equal. There is a huge difference between exhibition show budgies, and pet quality english budgies. Just like other "show" pets like dogs, just because it's purebred, doesn't mean that it is a show quality animal.

I'm sure your bird will be spectacular once it is all grown up and has all it's adult feathers. Can you post some pics? I'd love to see him


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

Phew, thats good news!! I knew she wouldnt get as big ad a show budgie since she was handfed and a pet budgie, but I was still really hoping for a larger one. My standard budgies were always pretty much their full size at 3 months, so I was hoping my english budgie would get bigger, and I'm glad to hear she will!

I posted a couple pictures of her on seperate questions but here are some again :
Sorry if the photos are sideways or upside down, I dont know how to fix it


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only*


----------

